
Ruby 2.5.0-preview1 Released - ksec
https://www.ruby-lang.org/en/news/2017/10/10/ruby-2-5-0-preview1-released/
======
ksec
A rather small amount of update and features.

May be a relevant slide on possible improvements.

[https://speakerdeck.com/bbatsov/ruby-4-dot-0-to-infinity-
and...](https://speakerdeck.com/bbatsov/ruby-4-dot-0-to-infinity-and-beyond-
rubyconf-dot-by-2017)

